

Blogger and Blogspot are down - ecommercematt

Was any advance notice given? Any ideas as to what's going on?
======
larryfreeman
Yes, this was posted on blogger.com. They said that the site would be down at
6pm PST.

I noticed the notice at 5pm today.

